

Ask HN: where to learn best practices beyond algorithms? - Tichy

For example at the moment I am interested in message queues, multi process web spiders and stuff like that. I don't think it is covered in the normal algorithm books, but I would like to avoid to reinvent the wheel.
======
swannodette
How can you learn to invent with spending some time reinventing? In my opinion
reinventing the wheel is a often a wonderful task. It helps you understand a
hard problem that you would otherwise have serious difficulties with. For
example, continuations always baffled me. I ported an existing library from
Common Lisp to Clojure. Did I do anything truly new? No. Did I have a much
deeper understand of Common Lisp, Clojure and continuations? Yes.

And, sometimes (if you're really lucky) you might find that you have
reinvented a better wheel.

~~~
Tichy
I like thinking about how to solve those problems myself, but in this case, I
have to write about them. So I thought it would be good to have an idea of the
"official" version.

Edit: I suppose I could code something and then put it out for discussion
somewhere, before presenting it officially.

------
TallGuyShort
I think the best place to learn is cold-hard experience. It doesn't have to be
your own experience, of course. Look for open-source projects that utilize
similar concepts, and see what they did.

------
weaksauce
For those questions you can find some of the theory of it in an operating
systems design book. As far a best practices you can find those in a few ways
experience or working with someone smarter than you.

------
sundeep
I find that stackoverflow.com generally has very good answers about stuff like
best practices.

